# SBC DSL repeated dropped connections - help!!!



## poshGV (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi All!!!
Thanx in advance for any advice. I'm desperate to fix this, I run an online clothing business. I have SBC DSL in the Los Angeles area and keep having dropped internet connections, some times every 10 minutes for hours.
I called Apple & they say it is SBC. I call SBC & they say it is Apple. No one will help.

I run 10.4.2
have a westell wirespeed modem

Any one else having this problem???
Anyone know how to fix it?

Thanx so much.
:sayyes:


----------



## ang_hammarad (Aug 16, 2005)

*sbc dsl/mac*

Is this new service that has never worked, or has the service worked and recently started giving you problems? Do you know if your service is RT(remote terminal) based or CO(central office) based? Are you using a router, or wireless connection? Do you have another computer to try the service on? Can you get to the network interface?


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Without looking into anything, I'd guess it's either SBC or the modem. I've had problems with an old DSL modem that went through moving to and from a couple of houses.

What do you need to do to get your connection back up? Is there a pattern to the dropped connections (time of day, intervals, etc.)? If you can, try another known working computer on the same connection.


----------



## huntert (Aug 17, 2005)

check your dsl light when you lose your connection. when your light is on you are said to be in sync. you are probably wired to a card in a central office. the dsl light shows whether you have a good connection in the central office. if your dsl works at all you have a connection. keep an eye on your dsl light blinks sbc needs to send a tech to see what is interfering with your connection. the tech may need to check the central office or check where you are. just imagine an imaginary line between your office and the central office the problem can be any where on that line. a good tech will be able to find the problem. the problem is called intermittent sync and can be a wiring issue or some type of noise problem or some type of electronic interference. do you use filters on your phones. dsl and phone can use the same line dsl is called data and telephone is called voice. data and voice can be on the same line if the high freq and low freq signals are filtered. sometimes if there is too much noise on the line special data lines called home run wiring or splitters need to be install which are just lines for data. ask sbs to check your noise margins on your line and also to check whether your line is generating errors both of these things can cause you to lose sync. also if you have an alarm system you may need to have a splitter


----------



## ang_hammarad (Aug 16, 2005)

*one step at a time*

Huntert has great advice, but, the first thing to do is to sectionalize the trouble....Meaning....is it an inside problem or an outside problem? Before calling sbc, you need to troubleshoot your equiptment and wiring on the "customer" side of the network interface. If you can prove that the trouble is a network problem(by duplicating the trouble at the network interface), then call SBC. If you call before testing and the tech makes a visit and proves that the trouble is an inside trouble, THEN you get billed. 

SO, test at the NI(network interface)
Try another computer at the NI if possible
If you can duplicate the trouble at the NI call SBC
If the trouble CANNOT be duplicated at the NI, begin troubleshooting the inside wiring, jacks, splitters, filters, phones, cable boxes, answering/fax machines......anything that is plugged into a jack that uses the same line as the DSL. Or if you have a maintenance plan(don't know if SBC offers a plan for small buisness....check you bill and see if you are paying for one) SBC will come out and repair the trouble at no charge, if it is a wiring, jack or splitter/filter problem.

Good luck


----------

